
The Hard Truth About Socialism (Stefan Molyneux) - GyYZTfWBfQw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RNZ2LjpEl4
======
cphoover
Why is this on hacker news?

~~~
GyYZTfWBfQw
For the same reason any other submissions concerning political philosophy,
economics, etc. are.

Quite many of those "off-topic" submissions climbed up to the top; probably
because people here were interested enough in them. :)

If anyone is interested, and have any questions regarding the topic, feel free
to ask! I am sure many people would love to join and be of help as well.

~~~
dang
No, this is definitely off topic because it is ideological flamebait and that
leads to ideological flamewar, the last thing we want here.

Generic ideological tangents, and generic discussion generally, is off topic
on HN. Its signal/noise ratio is too low.

